# Organigramm mit GWT oder Swing



## Deros (1. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Java-Bibliothek zum Erstellen von dynamischen Organigrammen, sprich nicht einmalig ein Bild sondern schon mit ein wenig Komfort (Drag&Drop der einzelnen Elemente etc.)
Optimal wäre auf Basis von GWT (oder gar SmartGWT), aber da gibt es wohl noch nicht soviel, von daher wäre Swing auch gut.
Ob kommerziell oder Open-Source ist nebensächlich.

Irgendwer brauchbare Vorschläge?


Gruß Deros


----------



## Gast2 (1. Feb 2010)

Und wieder darf ich einen link auf prefuse | interactive information visualization toolkit setzten


----------



## MQue (1. Feb 2010)

Swing kann man empfehlen würd ich sagen,


----------



## Deros (1. Feb 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Und wieder darf ich einen link auf prefuse | interactive information visualization toolkit setzten



sieht schonmal ganz nett aus, aber ist ja leider nie über nen BETA-Status hinausgekommen. Trotzdem brauchbar? die doku scheint ja leider auch nicht aus dem BETA-Status gekommen zu sein 



MQue hat gesagt.:


> Swing kann man empfehlen würd ich sagen,



???
wie jetzt? klar geht Swing, Sinn war jetzt aber nicht alles selber zu programmieren.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Feb 2010)

Für meine Zwecke hat die Beta immer gereicht. Ist eigentlich soweit sehr gut.


----------

